# 20 or 29



## Roosterbrews (Feb 21, 2008)

I will be getting a glock 10mm for our anniversary. She was a little confused because she found a 29 for 400 (used) and I asked for a 20 but at that savings I said go for it. She still has not gotten anything because she wants to buy the 20 because it was my first choice but is the difference really that big. I do have a CWP so the 29 would be nice for that but the 20 is much better for hunting I would think. Any opinions are welcome.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*anniversary*

Roosterbrews: Sir; I do believe you'll be happy with either.:smt033
Sounds like a good anniversary:smt023

Hunting with either? Check your state hunting regulations.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Depends on your use for the gun. I think the 10mm is more than needed for defense, at least with full-charge loads, and is much better suited to a hunting/outdoor pistol. Thus, I would choose the 20 (if I could wrap my girly hand around either).

Curious way to choose a pistol, though: deciding on the gun first, _then_ trying to find a use for it.


----------



## Roosterbrews (Feb 21, 2008)

She got the 20 let the fun begin:mrgreen:


----------



## qswdef (Dec 27, 2007)

*G20 so many choices*

G20 rocks. Besides shooting 10mm, can shoot .40 s&w, .357sig and 9x25 dillon only requiring an inexpensive aftermarket drop in barrel for each
4 guns in one..


----------

